# Sully Special



## john87300

New (to me) Sully Special - 21 Jewel


























Being totally new to the world of watches I have tried and obviously failed to identify the movement, or get a clear idea of the Sully's date. Do you guys ever get fed up with us newbies asking what is to you the obvious? I hope not!!!!

Thanks now to any kind soul who gives their time to answer

JtF


----------



## bjohnson

There is a marking under the balance wheel. I can see it but I can't read it.

It could be a number and/or a symbol (ie "ETA" inside a clover)

What is it?


----------



## john87300

BJ

I'll open her up again later and see if I can get a better photo of it

JtF


----------



## mel

Design would give a timeframe of 40's to 50's by the dial and case style, possibly earlier. Size will be around 35mm diameter? That would be a start point for dating. Good Luck with your research.

A look on ebay under "kelton Watches" and "vintage watches" will bring up similar designs in amongst all the stuff there. Smiths, Services, Westclox all produced similar dials in Pocket and Wrist watches. :to_become_senile:


----------



## streety

And here's my Sully Special. Not sure of the movement either and cannot read the numbers under the wheel. I believe this one to be from the 1950's unless someone out there knows better 










*Case width 34mm*


----------



## john87300

I somehow deleted the photos; living up to my avatar yet again!!!


























and another of the movement, I still cant read anything else than 21 jewels & swiss made










I had it in mind as late 40's early fifties, just from style and size.


----------



## john87300

<<And here's my Sully Special. Not sure of the movement either and cannot read the numbers under the wheel. I believe this one to be from the 1950's unless someone out there knows better >>

Now that's a nice one Streety, one my late father would have described as "debonaire"!

JtF


----------



## john87300

Thanks for those ideas Mel; it actually measures up at 32mm, I thought it had shrunk a bit on it's way across the channel when I opened the packet this week, somewhat smaller than I expected!

It must be something to do with this part of France, the true locals here are small in stature, and at 5'7" I'm classed as tall amongst my peers. I no longer dream of being taller, another advantage of being here. along with apero time, which is NOW!

JtF


----------



## matnrach

Here's my Sully automatic I use everyday for work.

Keeps great time. I think its from 1955 but not sure


----------



## bjohnson

john87300 said:


> and another of the movement, I still cant read anything else than 21 jewels & swiss made


ETA 1081


----------



## bjohnson

streety said:


>


ETA 2390


----------



## john87300

Thanks BJ, now off to research the 1081


----------



## streety

ETA 2390


----------



## bjohnson

streety said:


> ETA 2390


Thanks from me as well BJ. Do you know any history of Sully watches BTW?


----------



## john87300

The only info I have found is that Sully was a probably a brand of Fabrique D'Horologerie S.Schaya, of Switzerland in 1960's and usually used a A.S. Schild or an ETA movement. or; more unlikely








HENRY SULLY

(1680 - 1729)

English horologist who lived for many years in France and in 1718 founded a watch factory at Versailles. He constructed a marine chronometer for the determination of longitude.

and finally, really unlikely

*MENS VINTAGE 18ct SULLY AUTOMATIC WATCH FULLY WORKING*








MENS VINTAGE 18ct SULLY AUTOMATIC WATCH FULLY WORKING

MENS VINTAGE SULLY DE LUXE AUTOMATIC WATCH

Estimated Vintage 1950'S

Used but in very good condition

Per fect working order

Silver face with gold hour markers and number 12

Gold hour and minute hands with full sweep seconds hand

Swiss Incabloc, 24 jewel, Automatic movement

18 carot gold case and back

Crystal in very good clear condition

New replacemet Genuine leather aero comfort strap

Comes in a vintage jewelers watch box

Beautiful vintage solid gold watch

DIMENSIONS

33.5mm across (not inc. crown)

*FREE UK POST*

ALL OUR WATCHES ARE VALIDATED AS AUTHENTICÂ£795.00


----------



## munchkjn

wow that is a beautiful thing! I id onever heard of Sully. I did used to live in Sully in south Wales. amy connection?


----------



## MerlinShepherd

I was brought up in Penarth. Very near Sully. Anyone heard of Penarth watches? Lavernock or Dinas Powis watches? ;-)


----------

